# Weekly Competition 2015-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F' R2 U' F' U' F2 U2
*2. *U F' U R2 F' R U' F U2
*3. *F2 R2 U' F R U' R' F2 R' U'
*4. *F R' F2 U R U' F R2 F2
*5. *R2 U2 F2 R F R2 U2 F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R' F2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' B' U B D L' R2 B' F' U' B'
*2. *R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F R2 F2 L F U' R F' U L2 U' F D2
*3. *U2 F2 L2 U2 R L2 F B2 D B2 D2 L F2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2 L'
*4. *R F2 L D' F' R2 F2 B D' R' U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2
*5. *F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 R' B2 U' R2 B2 F R D L2 D2 B2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B2 Uw2 R D L2 D2 B D B2 D' B' L Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B R2 Fw F Rw2 R' Uw' U' Fw Rw Uw' U L' D U' B Fw2 Uw2 F' L B2 Rw'
*2. *D' U L Rw' Uw2 L' D L Rw2 R' D U2 Fw' R2 D U' B2 U' R B2 Uw L2 B Uw' U Rw2 R' B2 F2 D' R Fw2 D2 U L' R' B Rw2 D2 U
*3. *L F2 Rw2 R B2 F' R' D2 F2 Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 U L' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 F' D2 Fw' U B2 F2 Uw' L' U' F2 D2 L Rw F' U2 B2 F2 D Fw' D Rw2
*4. *Uw2 U' F Uw B' Rw R Uw' L' D' B' Rw' R' D' U2 L Rw' B Rw B' F2 R' B' Fw' F' R2 Uw L2 Rw F' Rw2 R2 D Rw F L2 R' Uw' U' L
*5. *R' F' Rw2 F Uw R2 U2 L Rw' R D2 Rw Uw2 B D F L U' Fw' U' B2 D2 Uw F' L' R' B D Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw' F' D Uw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D L' D2 U2 Fw Dw U2 Lw' Bw Dw2 Rw2 B Lw' Rw R B F L Bw2 L U2 L2 Lw' B2 Rw U R2 F L F2 Uw2 Lw' Rw U' Bw F U B' Bw Uw2 U' Fw L2 Uw Rw' Fw' L2 Lw' R B F L B2 Bw2 L2 Uw' Lw2 D' B Fw
*2. *L2 Fw R2 F2 Rw' Uw' Lw R D' Bw2 Fw F' D2 Lw F2 D Lw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 B L' Bw L Lw2 R' D' Fw R2 B' Fw' F' L2 Uw2 F2 Rw Dw' U' L Lw2 R2 D U Bw' Lw' Rw U R2 F D' R' B2
*3. *B' Lw D2 Uw' L Bw2 Fw2 F D Dw R2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 Bw L' Bw' Dw L2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Bw' L' Lw Rw Bw' Fw2 D' Rw' Dw Fw2 Rw' B F2 Lw' Uw2 B' U Bw Fw' Dw2 L2 B2 D2 B2 Lw B D' L2 U' B' U F D U2 Lw' Bw' F R'
*4. *Fw' F' Lw' D L F' D F2 Rw' Fw L2 Lw2 Uw Bw2 L D Fw F2 R2 B' R' Fw' Uw' B Bw' D Dw2 L2 Dw F2 Dw' Uw U B Dw Lw2 R D' F D' Fw' R' D' Dw Uw' L' Dw Bw F2 Dw' U2 R2 B' F2 R2 U' Rw' Dw' Uw R2
*5. *B' Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Uw U' Lw' F2 D' Fw' R' B2 U2 F2 Dw Fw L' U' Fw2 D' L Uw' F2 L' D Rw2 D' Uw Fw D U Lw Rw2 D2 U' L Uw Rw' U L2 R' Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Fw D' Bw U Fw D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U' 2B D2 2R R' 2D F 3U' B' 2F2 R 2U2 L2 2D' 2U 2B' F' 2U U' B' R 2U 3F' 2R2 2D' 2U F 3U' F' D' U' L 2B 2R' B 2B2 3F2 F2 3R2 2B' 3U2 L 2B2 F2 L 2R' D2 L' R' B2 3F' 2F 2U' B 2B2 2F F2 3U' U 3R' R' B2 L' 3R' U R2 2B D' B L'
*2. *B2 3F' 2F 2D 2U F D' U2 B2 2U 3R' R2 2B' F2 2R D2 2L2 2R' B' 2L 3U 3F2 2D 2F2 F' D B' 3F' 3R2 3F' R2 F2 D2 2B L2 2U 3R2 2B 3F2 R' 2F 3U2 B 2B' D 2D2 U' R' 3U L2 3R 3F2 R' 2U2 L' 2L' 3F2 3U2 B 3F R' D 2D2 3U2 2B' 3F2 D2 3F2 2L' R
*3. *B2 2L' R 2B2 2D 2U2 2R2 F 2R 2U2 B' 3U' 2R' 2B R' B' 2L' D2 2L R U 2B2 L' B R' 3U' R U2 B 3F2 2F' 3U2 2U' L 2U2 2B2 3R B2 2L2 D' L2 2D 2U2 U F 3R 2F' 2L' 3F' 2U' U 3F U2 2B D' 3F 2F' 2D 3R2 2U' L U' 3F2 3U' 3R' B' L 2D U2 F
*4. *L 2U2 3F' 2R B 3U' 2U 3R 2R2 2U 2B' L2 U' 3R' R2 B2 3R2 2D2 2F D' 3F 2F 2R 2B' 2F L' R D2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 2U R B R' D' 2D2 F L' 2R 2B 2F F2 2U B' 2U 3R 2R R2 2B' 2F L2 2B 3U' B' 2R' U2 2L' 3F U R2 D' B D2 U2 R2 D F U
*5. *3U' U2 2R2 R' 2B' D' U B 3R2 2R2 2F 3R2 R' 3U2 2B 3F L2 3R' 2R B' 2F' F' 3U' B2 L' 2L2 3R' R2 F D2 U2 3F 2F' F R2 2D B 3F' L 2R R' 2B2 2R' B L' 2L' B' 2U2 3R' D2 R 3F2 3R B' 3F' 2R 2D' 3R F' D' B2 D 2U' 2L2 2D2 3R2 D' B2 3R2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 3D' 2B 2R 2D2 3U2 2R' B 2F' F2 L 2L2 3B 3F' F L R 3B2 2D' 2U2 F D2 B2 L 2L 2F R 2D' 3U L U' 3B L' 2L2 2F' 3U' 2R2 U' 3R B' U2 2L2 3R2 B' 2U2 3F' F 2U' U' B2 2L2 2D' 3B R' 2D' 3D2 3R D2 2D2 2R' 3B 2D' 2B 3F 3D2 3U2 B' 3R D 2B2 3U2 L 3R2 2R 2F F' 2D 3R 3B' 3L2 B' 3R' 2F 2U F2 3L2 3B2 L2 2D' 3B 3F' L' D 2U' L 3L U B2 3B2 2F'
*2. *R 2D2 B2 3D2 3U2 3B 2F2 3D' 2B' 3B' 2F 3R2 2U' 3F 2L' U2 2F F' 3D 2B 3F2 D2 3U2 U' L2 3F' 3L' D2 2F2 3D' 3L D' R' 3B2 U' 3R' 3F2 L 2D 2R 3U 2U2 U2 R' 3F2 2L R 2D2 U' 3F2 2U2 2F' 3D 3R' 2U F U2 R 3F' 2F2 2D2 F2 2U' F' D 3R R2 2B' 3F2 3R' R' 2B' 3F R 2F' 2L 3L 3R 3D' 3U 3L 2R2 U2 L 3L2 F2 2U2 R2 2U L' 3L 2D B2 2F' 3L2 2R' D 2B2 3B' 3F2
*3. *L 3L' 2D 3D2 3U2 3F F2 2D2 3R 3D 3L' 2D 2B' 2F2 R2 F 2L 3U2 2U' F2 3L D 2F2 2D2 3U 3B' 3F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U L' 3D2 2L 3L 3D2 U' 2F' 3U' 3F 2F' 3D2 L2 R' 2F2 3L2 3R' 2U' 2F2 R' B' 3R' 3U2 R 3U 2U F2 2R2 R 2B2 2R' 2U2 2R 2B' 2U B2 2F2 3D 3B D U B 3B R 2D' U 3B 2D 3R' 2R 2U U 2L' 2F2 3U2 L' B2 L' 2F 3U' R D2 F U2 3F' 2R 3D 3U2 3F 2F
*4. *3F' D' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U 3L 3D2 L D2 2F2 R 2F L D2 3D' U 3B' 3U2 U 2R2 B' 2B' 3D' 3F 2R' 3D2 3B 3F F2 D' L' U2 2F L' 3B F' L2 2L2 D 2U2 2F2 2D' 3U 2U2 3B F2 3D 2F2 2L2 2U 3R B2 3U2 R2 2D2 2B' L2 3L D2 3F 3D2 U' 2F' L 3D' 3F' 2D' 2U2 2B 3L D 2B L B2 3B' F 3D' B 2L' 2B2 3F' U' 2R' 2U F2 U' 3L' 3R R 3D2 2L' 3R 2D' U' 3R 2B' 3D' 3F' L
*5. *2F2 R2 2F2 3L2 3U2 R 3B 2R 3D' L' 3R2 3D' 3L' 3F2 3D2 2U2 2R' 2D' 2F' 3U2 3B' R 2F D' 3L' F' L' D 2U2 L' 3L' R' B2 2F' D 2D 3F 3U2 L2 3L' 2F' 3U2 3B' R D 2D' 2U' 2L' D B L 3L2 B 2B' 3R' R' 2D2 B 2L' R2 B 2F' 2L 2B' 3B' 2R R' 3D L 2B2 2U' 3L R 2F2 F' L2 3L' 3B 3D B F' 2U U2 B2 2B2 3B2 2L2 R' 3F 3R2 R2 F' 2R' 2D2 2U' 2L' D2 L2 2L U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F R' U R2 F' R' F2 U2
*2. *U F R' F2 U F R F2
*3. *F' U' R' F' R2 U' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B U B U2 F' D R' B U' R' U
*2. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U R2 D B2 U F R' D' U' F2 D R2 D2 F L2
*3. *B' U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D R' B D2 L2 R B F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F2 R D' Uw2 U B' Rw2 R2 D' B U2 L Uw R' F L2 Uw2 L2 Uw F' L' D B' Fw2 F U2 L F2 U2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D L Uw U2 B' Rw2
*2. *L' R U' L F2 Uw B2 Uw2 R Fw' F2 D Uw' L2 Uw' L Rw2 B D' Uw' F R' U' R U' Fw2 F2 U2 F D U Fw R2 Uw2 Fw' L' B' F Rw2 U2
*3. *U' B2 L2 Uw2 R' F' Uw' L2 Uw2 B' Fw' F Uw2 L U Fw L' R' B' Fw2 U' Rw D' Uw B' R2 Fw R2 B L' U2 L' R Uw' Fw2 F' Uw U2 R' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw' L' Dw' Uw B R' Dw Uw' B' Fw' L U Rw R2 Bw2 L' Rw Bw' F' R2 Bw F' L R2 Dw Bw Lw2 U Rw Bw R' Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw' B Rw' F D' Lw D2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Bw' F Rw F' Uw2
*2. *Dw' B' Bw Fw2 Dw' F' R Fw2 Rw2 Fw U2 Bw F' Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' D' Uw U2 Bw L D' Lw Fw' F2 Lw2 B' R2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw U2 L' D' Bw' Fw F Lw Rw' D' U R2 Uw Lw F2 Dw Rw' Uw B' L2 Rw' F2
*3. *D' B' Fw2 L Lw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Bw Rw2 B F2 L2 B2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw U L' R2 Bw D' F2 Dw R2 Dw Lw' D Dw R Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw F' L2 Dw Fw2 U' Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw Bw2 Lw Rw R' Fw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' R' Dw2 Uw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2U2 2R' 2F2 F2 U 2B2 2L' 2R R2 2B2 L2 2U' 3R' R D' 2D2 3U' B R 3U' L 2F2 3R' B' 3R2 F' U' 3R R' 3U' B2 3U B 2R 2D 3F2 D 2D2 B' D' 2D2 R 2B 2L2 3U 3R' 2R' 3U' F2 2L 3U' L' 2B2 3F R B 3U' 2L' 2F D' R D 3U 3R2 2R' 2D' L 3U2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 2U' 2L' 3B' 3R 2B2 2F2 3L' 3F F 2U' 3L 2U' 3F2 F' 2D2 3R' 2B' 3L2 D' 2D2 2R' 2U B 2F' 2L' B R 2B' D 2U2 2R' 2B2 2R 3D 2B 3F 2U' 3B F2 2L R 2F D2 B' 2D 3B2 2L 2F 3L' 2F2 3L D2 2D' 3B 2F R D2 2U' 3R2 2D L2 3R2 F2 2U' L 3U' L' 3R' B 2F' 2U2 B 3B 2F R' 2U' U 3F' D2 2F' 3L2 U 2L' 2B2 2D 3D 3B' 3U' U B' L2 2L' 2R2 2U' 3L R' D' B 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D L2 U F' R' D2 B2 F R'
*2. *U2 R' B2 L' F2 L R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' R' B' U F' U' F D' B2 R2
*3. *D' R' L' B D2 R' F' L U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D'
*4. *F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F' R2 B R B D R' B2 D' F2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 B L U2 B' D' U' R F R' U2 L2
*6. *L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 R F' U2 L U2 B' R D2 L' U
*7. *D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B' U' R D2 L' B' D' R2
*8. *R L' D R2 F D' F2 D2 R' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L2
*9. *F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B L' B2 F2 R U' B' R' D2 F2
*10. *L2 F' D' R2 U R2 F L' B D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2
*11. *U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 R' B R U L' B L' F'
*12. *R F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 D2 R F2 L2 F' R U' F2 L' D' L' B' D'
*13. *B R' F' D2 L2 F' U R' D F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 R2 B'
*14. *U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B U2 R' U L2 D' B U R' D' L'
*15. *F2 L2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 R B L' F2 D' L' D L D R'
*16. *B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B D' B R' F' L' R B R2 F
*17. *L2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 F L U2 R B2 F' U' R B' L2
*18. *U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' F R' U' L2 R2 U' B2 R D2 B
*19. *F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 F' R' B2 D U2 R U' B' D B
*20. *F' R2 B L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L R' U2 B' U L U' F U'
*21. *F2 R U2 R' U2 L2 D2 L' R2 B' L U2 F' D2 R U L2 U' R'
*22. *U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' R' D' L R D L2 F' U F2 U2
*23. *B2 L' B2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L' B' D R' B L D L2 R2 U
*24. *F' R2 B' R2 F D2 F U2 L2 U' B2 L' D B U R2 U2 R'
*25. *L' D2 U2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 U' F' D R' U2 L F' U' B R'
*26. *L U2 F2 B U L' B2 D F2 L U2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F L2
*27. *B2 R U2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' B R D F2 D2 R2 B' U' F
*28. *B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U R' U F2 U2 L B' U2 R' B F
*29. *R L F2 R F' R U' B2 R F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F U2 F
*30. *D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L' U B R' F U2 L' F' D'
*31. *B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 F U2 L F D2 R' F'
*32. *D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B' F L2 U' L U R2 D B2 L' D
*33. *L2 F' D B' R' D' L F R' U' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U
*34. *B U L B' R' U' F2 B D' F2 U2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R' L2
*35. *D2 R2 B R' U' L2 B' D' F' R F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 D2 L B2 R'
*36. *U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' B' L2 U' L B R' B F' D
*37. *L' B2 R U2 B R B2 U F U2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2
*38. *D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L D' F2 R U' F L' D' U R
*39. *B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 D F L' D R B' R D L' B2
*40. *R2 L D' B' D2 F' B2 R B D R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 F L2 D' R D L F2 D L' U2 R
*2. *L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R F U B' R2 B' R' B L' R'
*3. *F R2 F L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R' F L' F' D' R2 U' L D U2
*4. *R' B2 L2 U2 F U' B' L U2 D F2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2
*5. *B D2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 R' B D B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F R2 F R2 D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F D B2 U F2 L B2 R U' F D'
*2. *D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L U L' R2 B R' D R' U
*3. *B U L B R' B D' F D R' F2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R2
*4. *U' B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' F2 R' F2 R2 D B2 L' F'
*5. *L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' U2 B' U F R F' D' F' R B R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' B' D' L' D R' B D L' B2
*2. *L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 B' L' D R2 U L2 D' L'
*3. *L2 B' U' F D2 R' D2 L' B L2 U L2 B2 U' D2 R2 B2 U' D2 L2
*4. *L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D L B' R D' U' L2 B F D2 R B'
*5. *L2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 U' F' R2 B' R' B2 L D R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R U' L' D B R2 D' B' U' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U' R' F' R U2 F2 U'
*3. *R' U2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 U F R F' D B' F2 U2 F2
*4. *Uw' Rw' Fw' D' Rw Uw' Rw Fw R D B2 Rw F D Rw F D' Rw B' F' L2 R2 D' L Rw R' Fw2 Rw2 D2 B Rw' R' Fw R2 F Uw' F D Uw' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F U' R F U
*3. *R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 D' L R' U' B' U F' D
*4. *B' F' Rw R Fw' L2 R2 F U Rw2 B2 D2 F D F2 U' F L' Uw R' F' U Fw F' D' Uw2 Fw D2 R Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' L Rw R B2 U Fw2 Rw
*5. *Rw' Fw' Dw2 U2 B' Fw' Dw2 Uw F U Rw Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' L' Rw R2 Fw F' L2 Dw' L Fw' Rw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 R Fw' R2 U2 L2 Lw' D2 Dw Rw D' R' Bw' U2 Rw2 D' Lw Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 Fw' Dw F Rw F2 Rw U2 Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L U B' L' U' B' L l' u
*2. *L' B R L U' B L' r u
*3. *R' B L' U' B U L' B b' u'
*4. *B L' U B L B L U l b
*5. *B' U B L' B L' U R'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 4)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-4, 5) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U D L' D' R' D' R' U' R' U'
*2. *R' D U' L U R' D R' D' U'
*3. *U L' R D U' R' U D U' R' U'
*4. *L' U L' R' U' L D' U' U D' U'
*5. *U' D' R D' L' U' D' U' R' D' U'


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 28, 2015)

2x2: (12.07), (5.69), 7.20, 10.19, 8.09 = 8.49
3x3: 14.66, (15.49), 14.78, 12.17, (11.31) = 13.87
4x4: (1:21.91), (1:03.21), 1:14.48, 1:08.89, 1:13.77 = 1:12.48


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 28, 2015)

2x2 : 4.98, (6.69), 4.63, 5.90, (4.26) = 5.17
3x3 : 13.78, 12.18, (11.27), 12.67, (15.24) = 12.88
4x4 : 57.96, 54.70, (1:06.38), 1:00.26, (54.48) = 57.64
5x5 : 1:37.61, (1:51.10), 1:44.73, (1:28.44), 1:45.16 = 1:42.50
6x6 : 3:08.56, (3:03.94), (3:16.09), 3:04.90, 3:12.23 = 3:08.56
7x7 : 4:26.10, (4:32.91), 4:26.64, 4:32.57, (4:13.02) = 4:28.44
2x2 BLD : DNF, 44.56, 54.24 = 44.56
3x3 BLD : 2:16.89, DNF, 1:57.21 = 1:57.21
OH : (35.06), 35.80, 37.80, 39.75, (43.47) = 37.78
MTS : 47.94, 51.17, (52.40), (42.68), 45.28 = 48.13
2-4 relay : 1:11.10
2-5 relay : 3:10.46
Clock : 23.53, 18.18, (38.80), 24.42, (17.52) = 22.04
Megaminx : (1:41.70), 1:28.68, (1:24.62), 1:29.02, 1:32.11 = 1:29.94
Pyraminx : 5.97, 4.77, 4.78, (9.79), (4.44) = 5.17
Square-1 : (1:16.51), 49.35, 48.64, 48.57, (35.41) = 48.85
Skewb : 10.02, 7.92, (5.76), (12.20), 10.63 = 9.52


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 28, 2015)

3x3: 11.19, 12.79, 10.69, 11.05, 10.29 = 10.98
3bld: DNF(52.50), DNF(59.85), DNF(1:01.45) = dnf

All my 3blds were off by two corners :/


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Apr 29, 2015)

3x3: 8.44, 9.19, 9.20, 9.07, 13.10 = 9.15
4x4: 37.83, 37.72, 30.71, 49.28, 36.00 = 37.18
OH: 13.42, 14.78, 12.61, 13.57, 14.83 = 13.92
234: 1:03.15


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2015)

*3x3x3:* 18.00 (21.80) 18.06 21.00 (16.91) = *19.02*


----------



## h2f (May 2, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* DNF (1/8; 59:18).


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2015)

*3x3:* (19.20), (14.19), 14.66, 15.79, 15.73 = 15.39
*4x4:* (DNF), 52.93, (50.14), 56.21, 58.54 = 55.89
*5x5:* 1:42.48, (1:33.30), (1:47.97), 1:38.26, 1:43.58 = 1:41.44
*6x6:* (3:05.45), 2:46.84, 2:47.87, 3:00.17, (2:46.23) = 2:51.63
*7x7:* 4:35.16, (4:09.48), 4:33.21, (4:35.77), 4:32.04 = 4:33.47
*OH:* 31.29, 40.30, (24.49), 37.20, (DNF) = 36.26
*Megaminx:* 1:57.12, 2:10.49, 2:06.07, (1:55.05), (2:19.72) = 2:04.56


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 5, 2015)

Results week 18, congrats to bacyril, Cale and h2f!

*2x2x2*(17)

 3.60 Lapinsavant
 3.75 asiahyoo1997
 4.63 ichcubegern
 5.17 bacyril
 5.21 Cale S
 5.76 CyanSandwich
 6.20 G2013
 6.71 giorgi
 6.91 LostGent
 7.29 ickathu
 7.70 Kenneth Svendson
 8.23 Schmidt
 8.49 notfeliks
 9.10 h2f
 13.07 arbivara
 13.18 andersonaap
 18.36 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(27)

 8.20 Lapinsavant
 8.81 asiahyoo1997
 9.15 The Rubik Mai
 10.57 giorgi
 10.98 SirWaffle
 11.15 ichcubegern
 12.88 bacyril
 13.48 Keroma12
 13.87 notfeliks
 14.16 Sessinator
 14.60 Cale S
 15.20 G2013
 15.39 Dene
 16.34 Regimaster
 16.37 LostGent
 17.24 timmthelion
 17.71 ickathu
 17.97 CyanSandwich
 18.22 Kenneth Svendson
 19.02 MarcelP
 20.03 Perff
 22.70 Schmidt
 25.96 h2f
 30.00 andersonaap
 31.43 1davey29
 33.45 MatsBergsten
 42.39 arbivara
*4x4x4*(13)

 37.18 The Rubik Mai
 40.35 asiahyoo1997
 55.89 Dene
 57.64 bacyril
 1:02.82 Regimaster
 1:05.52 Cale S
 1:12.38 notfeliks
 1:13.35 ickathu
 1:17.81 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.77 h2f
 1:34.33 Schmidt
 1:59.89 MatsBergsten
 DNF andersonaap
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:08.07 asiahyoo1997
 1:41.44 Dene
 1:42.50 bacyril
 1:43.31 Keroma12
 2:02.41 Regimaster
 2:10.79 Cale S
 2:18.13 ickathu
 2:46.68 Kenneth Svendson
 4:02.66 h2f
 4:34.64 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:51.63 Dene
 3:08.56 bacyril
 5:28.82 Kenneth Svendson
 7:56.44 h2f
 9:12.67 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:28.44 bacyril
 4:33.47 Dene
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(9)

 13.92 The Rubik Mai
 23.35 Lapinsavant
 36.26 Dene
 37.40 Kenneth Svendson
 37.78 bacyril
 42.30 ickathu
 56.48 h2f
 1:33.89 arbivara
 DNF Sessinator
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:33.98 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(4)

 14.23 MatsBergsten
 14.76 Cale S
 44.56 bacyril
 45.27 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 38.13 Sessinator
 38.21 CuberM
 57.28 Cale S
 1:03.66 CyanSandwich
 1:22.38 MatsBergsten
 1:57.21 bacyril
 2:29.62 h2f
 3:11.67 Keroma12
 DNF SirWaffle
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 2:36.12 Cale S
 4:16.26 MatsBergsten
14:35.52 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:39.95 Cale S
11:44.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

8/13 (56:37)  MatsBergsten
1/8 (59:18)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 48.13 bacyril
*2-3-4 Relay*(4)

 1:03.15 The Rubik Mai
 1:11.10 bacyril
 1:45.24 Kenneth Svendson
 2:45.78 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(3)

 3:10.46 bacyril
 4:26.21 Kenneth Svendson
 6:01.30 h2f
*Skewb*(4)

 4.04 Cale S
 9.52 bacyril
 12.35 giorgi
 18.22 h2f
*Clock*(4)

 9.21 Perff
 18.94 Kenneth Svendson
 22.04 bacyril
 33.95 h2f
*Pyraminx*(5)

 5.17 bacyril
 7.68 Cale S
 7.99 giorgi
 9.87 Kenneth Svendson
 13.71 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:29.94 bacyril
 2:04.56 Dene
 2:29.80 Cale S
 3:53.79 Keroma12
 9:59.00 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(3)

 14.49 obatake
 37.49 Cale S
 48.85 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)

24 Sebastien
41 h2f
43 andersonaap

*Contest results*

155 bacyril
121 Cale S
118 h2f
112 MatsBergsten
88 Kenneth Svendson
86 Dene
78 asiahyoo1997
64 The Rubik Mai
61 Lapinsavant
51 ickathu
48 Keroma12
47 giorgi
42 ichcubegern
41 Regimaster
40 notfeliks
40 Sessinator
38 CyanSandwich
32 SirWaffle
32 G2013
27 Schmidt
27 LostGent
27 andersonaap
16 Perff
15 timmthelion
15 arbivara
13 Sebastien
13 CuberM
11 MarcelP
7 obatake
6 1davey29


----------



## notfeliks (May 6, 2015)

My results aren't in again Mats


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> My results aren't in again Mats


Sorry, now your results are in. We'll see what happens first,
me fixing the bug or you attending an official contest . 
(I'll try to fix the bug this week).


----------



## h2f (May 9, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, now your results are in. We'll see what happens first,
> me fixing the bug or you attending an official contest .
> (I'll try to fix the bug this week).



Wow, I'm third.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 10, 2015)

h2f said:


> Wow, I'm third.


Yes, how could that happen??  Did you add some results (gotto check). Still. congrats


----------



## h2f (May 10, 2015)

I dont know how it happend.


----------



## MarcelP (May 10, 2015)

h2f said:


> Wow, I'm third.



Hey I am third last


----------



## h2f (May 10, 2015)

Wow, nice.


----------

